# Looking for Clearwater, Fl lumber yard



## catsmeow2525 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am looking for a lumberyard other than Home Depot or Lowe's in the Clearwater/St. Petersburg area. Anyone know of anyplace in the area? I hear that there were several, but after the big box stores came, they slowly went out of business.

Thanks,


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Hey Cats, Intercity on Causeway has a good stock and some good prices. You can check them out on the web.
I live in Seffner.
I realize this is a little out of the way but it's the best I've found in the area.


----------



## PawPawTex (Mar 16, 2010)

You can use Wood Finder and just type in the city as well as other things such as type of materials you're looking for,wholesale only,retail.etc. I've used it quite a bit and love it.

http://www.woodfinder.com/


----------



## jevarn71 (Sep 30, 2009)

+1 on Intercity. They have a great selection and a lot in stock.

There's another place in Tampa that I see on CL on the time, not sure of their name, but here's a few of their most current CL listings. The last listing has their address. Looks like they have a pretty good selection from the pics: 
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/mat/1819881788.html
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/mat/1805895899.html
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/mat/1800793354.html
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/mat/1788469561.html

Although not a lumberyard, there is a Woodcraft on US19 in Clearwater, but I'm sure you already know that.


----------



## jevarn71 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's another in Clearwater:

http://www.qualityplywoodspec.com/


----------



## catsmeow2525 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, now I know there is a lot to choose from and reasonably priced. Now if I can do justice to the wood.


----------



## Florida_Jim (Jul 10, 2010)

Quality plywood is strickly wholesale. 
Try Weiss Hardwoods
7860 126th Ave
Largo, FL 33773-1649
(727) 535-4634


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

i use quality plywood as well - we are registered there as a business - we don't buy huge quantity or anything -they just don't want people coming in , buy a board and not come back


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

My vote is Intercity Lumber in Tampa. Nice people, good product.

The Clearwater woodcraft has exotic stock if that is what you are looking for.


----------

